# 122 cub cadet question



## dakodahardy (Jun 16, 2015)

Does anyone know why I have to keep my tractor on choke, if I don't it bogs out and won't go up on a high rpm


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Theres other w a y more wiser than I when it comes to such issues,but I would check carb adjustments.


----------



## Catch (Jul 11, 2013)

May be a clogged fuel filter if the tractor ran OK before this. I had a wheel horse that did the same thing and it had a wasp in the fuel line. I have no idea how he got there...............Does your tractor have a fuel pump?


----------

